# Wynny's new outfit



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thought you might like to see a picture of Wynny in her new raincoat. She wasn't very impressed she went into her cage and took it off!! Bet she's hoping we don't get rain too soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwww what a sweet heart!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Amanda, poor thing we also dressed her up in a Halloween costume last night, I will try and upload that but can only do one at a time on my phone.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww she has such an adorable face x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahaha we did too!!! I got some pics....but I forgott my camera at home! I will have to upload later


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope this works


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhahahha omg! CUTE


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Wynny is absolutely gorgeous. I want her to be Nacho's girlfriend! Just showed him this picture on my screen and he tilted his head - He likes the look of her!!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Wynny is absolutely gorgeous. I want her to be Nacho's girlfriend! Just showed him this picture on my screen and he tilted his head - He likes the look of her!!


Ha ha how funny Claire I'm sure she would love to meet Nacho shame they don't live close enough, they can be cyber pals lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Nacho and Wynny... love on the Interent .. well Internet doggy dating


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG she looks gorgeous in that little pink coat! Great colour for her  x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

lol wispa has 1 just like that hers is from the pound shop!! im so cheap


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

You can't go wrong for a pound Dawn mine was only £4 from the factory shop. We haven't used it yet, it poured down yesterday but I decided to wait for it to stop before we went on our walk. Must admit I need to pluck up courage to take her out wearing it. Once the weather really changes don't suppose I'll mind, just seems a bit mild at the mo. I'm going to buy a smart little warm doggie coat that's not too conspicuous.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aaah she's lovely! Xx


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL Donna, anytime is a good time to see a poo in a coat! :laugh: wispa also has a hi viz one too,  my dad says she looks like a sniffer dog lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Wynny is totally gorgeous, such a cute face and lovely colouring.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your lovely comments. I might be biased but she is absolutely gorgeous and very photogenic. Must admit I've never owned a dog before, only a cat, so really didn't know what to expect. Up until now she has been wonderful, since we've had her (27th Aug) she hasn't once cried at night or in the morning and only pood in her cage once or twice very early on, she now holds it until we get up about 7ish and she doesnt even wake us. We haven't once got up in the middle of the night. I am holding my breath as this seems too good to be true!! In the last week i've started leaving her out of the crate, this all happened by accident, we had friends round until 3.30 am and being a little tipsy thought it a good idea to let her sleep in the kitchen out of her crate and it's gone on from there. Sorry to waffle on but I'm so pleased with her  

Forgot to mention, she sits and gives her paw when asked and lays down on command. When we are out for walks she's off the lead and does as shes told, of course for a hot dog or piece of chicken. All this and she's only 4 months old, I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Wynn is properly, properly cute!!! Archie would also like to offer his services as a boyfriend if things with Nacho don't work out


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

She's beautiful! Is she Red or Apricot?


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Sarah, i'd say Wynny is apricot.


----------

